# Θαλάσσια Σπόρ και Δραστηριότητες > Vehicle Simulator > Έτοιμα πλοία >  ε/γ- ο/γ Aγιος Γεώργιος - Ventouris Sea Lines (vehicle simulator)

## GiorgosVitz

Το ε/γ- ο/γ ¶γιος Γεώργιος είναι διαθέσιμο για το vehicle simulator
vehicle.jpg

----------


## puntov

Μπράβο και γι αυτο σε ευχαριστούμε που μας χαριζεις αυτα τα απίστευτα πλοία!!

----------

